# The Panasonic PT-AE4000U Projector Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*The Panasonic PT-AE4000U Projector Giveaway Qualification Thread*

This thread is for entering the giveaway *once you have fully met* the other qualifications listed in the *giveaway thread*.

*DO NOT post here until you have met all other qualifications.*

_*The final qualification is to post in this thread below and tell us why you want to win this projector and your intended use for it.
*_

Remember that this thread is only here for qualification and entry and should NOT be used as a discussion, comment or question thread. Use the original *giveaway thread* instead.

Of course if you post here and you are not qualified, we will remove your post without notice to you. 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

It looks like I qualify!!! :bigsmile:
I would love to win this projector, so I can get my wife something nice for Christmas, instead of saving up for a new bulb in the one I currently have!!
I'm a huge fan of all things A/V related..This has become my favorite website!!
Keep up the great work guys and thanks for another awesome giveaway!!!!


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

I think I qualify now!

I'm currently building my dedicated HT in my basement. The room will have a short soffit around the room and is 12'3" wide by 19'11" long with a 7'3" ceiling height before treatments. 

My plans are to hang the PJ from the rear soffit by a bracket. If I find that the PJ is too loud I have put in provisions to mount it within a hush box.

I will be building a stage and a false wall complete with an AT DIY screen using two layers of spandex. I've been back and forth on screen size and the mounting height off the floor but am holding off until I know which PJ I'll have. If I win this giveaway it will take care of all of the guess work for me! I'm also on a VERY tight budget for my build so winning a PJ would be incredible.

I've never had a dedicated HT, let alone a PJ. This is my first home and I got the okay from the wife to finish the basement including my dedicated room as long as I finish the other side too which will be our family room/bar area.

I have a 3 year old son and he's already excited for the theater to be done! I'm going to make my own movie poster acoustic panels using HQ images of his favorite super heros. I'm also using his favorite color, blue throughout the room.

Since we have pets I haven't been able to use my audio gear since the cat loves to scratch woodwork. He's ruined the cabinets of my DIY Tritrix mains in my loving room. My Klipsch RF62's are stuck in a locked room, not connected to anything so they don't get the same abuse. They're just waiting to be wired into my HT once it's complete.

If I win this PJ it would give me the last and most important piece of equipment for my room other than the surrounds and center speakers which I'll be getting for Christmas. So a PJ truly is the last piece of the puzzle to complete my room. Also, I have a feeling that my wife is sensitive to the rainbow effects of DLP projectors, so I've been researching LCD projectors for our room. Due to price, I've been saving up for the Epson 8350. This Panny would be even better for my room!

Sorry for such a long post but I'm excited at a chance at winning something so cool and fitting for my room. I've been a member here for years but took that long to read and digest the methods and experience of all the great build threads found throughout this awesome forum before starting my own build thread. I enjoy this forum over the others available to our interests in AV, as the members here seem more down to earth and less egotistical. These giveaways are icing on the cake!

Thank you Sonny and HTS!!!


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

I am pretty sure I qualify, This is awesome that you give away so many things on this sight! I would use the projector to have one in the bedroom to replace our broken TV. My wife wants to spend money on a new tv but a new projector would be cheaper and bigger!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks like I'm in now too  

This projector would be an excellent basis to build a new HT off of. We just recently were relocated back to Washington from Oregon (where I didn't have a HT basically at all and had to shut off my subs b/c we were in a townhouse!) and have only been able to set up the living room so far. The basement where I had the HT before is currently acting as a play room for the kids. When I had the HT before it was a central point for our family to spend time together not only watching movies but we play a lot of Wii together too  

I want to get that back and had sold off my PJ and screen before moving so I'm starting from scratch. We don't have a ton of disposable income as we've chosen for my wife to only work part time so she can spend more time with the kids. Giveaways such as this make attaining the goal much more realistic.

Thanks Sonnie for building this place, it really is the best forum on the net!

Scott


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am pretty sure I'm now qualified!

If I were to be lucky enough to win this I have a finished basement itching for a theater area. My upstairs just isn't conducive to good movie watching since I have to angle the tv off the wall to face the couch. Consequently, my audio setup is so far from even close to optimal I rarely even use it with movies since the L is around 4 feet from the main seat and the R is around 12 feet. 

So all my very limited audio stuff would go downstairs and I would make a DIY screen at some point (probably use the wall for a while until I could convince my wife we needed an actual screen  )

Thanks for such a generous giveaway, Sonnie! Good luck everyone!


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I had a Panny 4000, loved it. Had no intention of selling it. I did sell a house with a theater room. Before selling I pulled out all my gear and cobbled together an inexpensive system to use as an enticement to prospective home buyers. I had intended to pick up a cheap used "ok" PJ, but never got the chance. Bye-bye Panny. I'm starting construction in the new basement this winter and will be needing a PJ, but this time the budget would not allow PT-AE4000 quality. Another in a long line of downgrades. My new job doesn't allow extravagant AV purchases, but I do get to spend more time with my kids. No regrets there.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I believe I am now qualified and would love to win this projector. For starters I probably wouldn't be able to afford a nice projector for quite some time and I am a bit partial to panasonic video products. I have really wanted to install a projector in our main room for movie nights. We constantly have friends over and I really enjoy our panasonic VT60 but it would be nice to have a screen drop down from the ceiling in front of the plasma for those movie nights where 15 people are over trying to get the best seat in the house. It would be a privilege to win this projector and knowing how Sonnie takes care of his gear, whoever wins it will be very happy with its performance.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I believe I am qualified. 
I am currently building a modest theater in my basement, the plan is to have two rows of seating with three seats per row. I have been slowly purchasing the audio equipment as I do the construction (receiver, 7 channel amp, and some of the speakers so far) Winning this projector would lift a huge financial burden and allow for some upgrades to other equipment, like a bigger subwoofer


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

Why do I want/need this projector? To replace our Toshiba DLP TV that's several years old. The WAF of a NOT having to buy a projector would go SUCH a long way since that would mean only buying a screen. And I'm sure once she sees how big and beautiful the picture is from this projector she'll want one in every room (well...maybe not EVERY room)!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, I am qualified for this one.

I've been wanting to do a projector with an acoustically transparent screen for two or three years now. I haven't been able to do it yet. This would obviously make it a reality (if I DIY the Seymour CenterStage XD screen for a few hundred bucks, which I intended to do anyway). Awesome giveaway yet again!


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I've always wanted a projector ever since on of my college friends had a 100 inch screen on a bed sheet that still managed to look great in dark light, and this was a Chinese piece of , I can only imagine a quality projector on a quality screen being quite the show. I would love to sett this up in our living room since we have excellent light control. It would be great since we have company over almost everyday just to sit and hang with us. Our 55 inch led gets praise all the time, can't imagine reactions to this bad boy. Good luck to all who have entered, and thanks again Sonnie and HTS for giving everyone an opportunity to attain quality gear we otherwise couldn't afford.


----------



## 16hz lover (Jun 10, 2012)

I love Panasonic projectors and they are they the only brand we install in our HT systems. I am still running my AE-2000 and would love to have a HD 1080P projector. I need it bad.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I own a Panasonic TV and love the black levels.
I have never owned a projector and would love to have a dedicated home theater. I would convert one of the rooms so when it is movie time the family can enjoy.


----------



## bmoney003 (Nov 21, 2012)

Please consider my entry to this contest. My two year old son would love to watch his disney classic "dumbo" on the big screen. And this would help get us there!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sonnie wrote:



> Well... let's think about that.


There you go asking me to think again!

Thanks Sonnie, looks like I'm qualified so I definatly want to be entered. Should be finishing up my HT within the next 6 months & this will really help me get there (on a budget don't ya know)! Good luck to all.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Please enter me in the drawing. Right now I only have a 59" plasma. If I win this projector I will buy a motorized, tensioned screen and have it drop down in front of the plasma for movie viewing! Theater complete!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would love to be entered into this giveaway. Once again thank you HTS

If I were to win this I would install a drop down screen in front of my 55" LCD tv. I've considered doing this anyway since it may be awhile before I have a dedicated HT room. It seems many people are very high on Panasonic projectors.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am qualified please enter me into the giveaway. I run 2 PJ's and my Optoma has a broken HDMI and it just blew the bulb so I would love to use the Panny in it's place. Thanks again HTS for having another great giveaway and especially to Sonnie, Thanks. :T


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

When I head down to my basement theater and fire up the lights, audio, and projector, my excitement is slightly dampened when I look at the poor contrast and lack of sharp picture of the projector. I spent a lot of time making my modest theater as good as I could make it. My budget speakers and budget A/V receiver combine well to make some solid sound, but the compromises I had to make on the projector because of price and the dreaded DLP rainbow effect have left me underwhelmed.

I originally had a DLP 1080p projector with 15,000:1 contrast ratio. It had great black levels and a clear picture, especially considering the price. But I saw rainbows everywhere. My heart sank, and I started to worry that I had spent a year of my life and a substantial amount of money to watch movies that looked like acid flashbacks. I finally sucked it up and returned the projector, eating the $150 re-stocking fee, and got an LCD projector. The LCD has vivid colors and no rainbows, but the contrast is a pathetic 3000:1, and it lacks the sharpness of full 1080 HD.

I love my home theater. This is the first time I have done anything like it, and I am hooked. It has only been complete since August, but my wife, kids, and I have already made it a favorite part of our weekend. I want to upgrade my projector, but I can't. It just isn't feasible right now. I have tried to do the best with what I have by using masking and an ND filter to improve perceived contrast, but what I need is the Panasonic PT-AE4000U. Thanks for your time and consideration!


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

I have been an audio / video guy since I was 10 years old when I built a carbon microphone from the anode of a D cell battery and ran it through a single power transistor for 3rd grade show and tell. By 12 years old I built some hi fidelity speakers from a SpeakerLab kit and my own cabinets. (1972 people just starting to get into this).

By 15 years old I was running lights and sound for a local rock band. In university I was the first engineering student to successfully build a digital audio delay unit. This was cutting edge at that time as delay units (echo) were what was called analog bucket brigade. Meaning a copy of a copy of a copy. Terrible distortion.

Studied recording and live sound engineering in Hollywood. Continued to work in sound and loved it.

Fast forward a few years. I have not worked in the sound profession for a few years but have helped countless people and churches set up their systems. I still record projects once in a while. My home setup includes a private listening setup with a dedicated DAC, graphic EQ, and Beyer Dynamic headphones.

The main reason I would love to have this high end projector is that for the past several years I have been 100% disabled. What this means is that there are stretches of time where the only thing I am able to do is watch TV / Videos / remote lectures. It is a huge challenge on these days to keep a positive attitude. An awesome projector won't fix my situation but I am certain that it would give me some joy on tough days. I won't die if I don't get it and I hope that whoever gets it enjoys it for years to come. But it would be pretty cool to have it to watch games and movies in awesome super size and quality.

Thanks

Greg


----------



## english210 (Sep 5, 2013)

After 25 years out of the business, now I'm back involved with my crack habit, and building a theater in the family room. 

My wife is surprisingly accommodating to me in my habit, and she actually likes the idea of a projector - provided the screen is a drop down, and more importantly, can be pulled UP! Of course, it does tie in to the kitchen remodel she wants, as part of that will open up the kitchen to the family room, so the big screen will be visible to her as she fixes the popcorn 


Any time the opportunity is there to take a bite out of the projected (sorry, couldn't resist) costs, I'm in...


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm qualified and would like to enter my name for a chance to win this sweet PJ.

They say a picture is worth a 1000 words so here is 2k reasons why I would like to win this giveaway,
  

That right, I'm still rocken 34" of old school CRT technology :help: , it still has a great picture but after six years I'm ready to move into the new age.

If I were to win the PT-AE4000U giveaway my intended use for it would be onder:to bring friends and family together for some awesome BIG screen adventures. Can you imagine the look on my grandsons face when I say, "hey buddy let's go watch a movie" I can, and it looks like this :bigsmile:! Or when I invite my buddies over for the next Superbowl / NASCAR race, they will have this look :unbelievable:.

Winning would also give me the motivation and justification to make some much needed changes to my little slice of heaven. Rotating the room 180* and sealing it off from the rest of the house for light control would be priority #1, then repainting all the walls/ceiling for optimized color and contrast. 

So you see, if I where to win it wouldn't just be for me. It would be a win for everyone the local economy as well and here in Dayton, Ohio we sure need it. 


A big thank you to Sonnie / Home Theater Shack for a another sweet giveaway :T Good luck to all my fellow HTS members who qualify and enter, May the Odds Ever be in Our Favor!

Sincerely,
hyghwayman aka Donnie


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm qualified. I'd love to win this projector as an upgrade for my aging projector. I'd put it to good use (and probably upgrade my screen to a larger size at the same time) and watch even more movies!


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Yay Im qualified. As to why I would like the Panny Projector. After a basement flood, I got to rebuild my basement into a nice home theatre. 



Unfortunately my Epson projector crapped out on me, right after the warrant expired. I am projector less and due to a 2 month leave from work required by surgery, I am also broke and cant replace the projector right now.

Help my poor abandoned theatre! Oh the humanity!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Why do I want/need this projector? Well I've always liked the Panasonic PT-AE series projectors - I happened on a PT-AE700U years ago. That was my favorite projector ever....until a lightning strike killed it. That strike practically took out everything I had at the time - (3 LCD tv's...gone, the projector...gone - multi channel power amp and receiver that I used as a prepro - gone, and one of my Wharfedale SW-380 subwoofers ....blown - I turned it into a passive)! It looked like I was out of it but the price of projector still held up under my insurance - unfortunately other articles didn't fair the same. I managed to piece together a respectable system and compromised on my projector (I got a HDMI 720P BenQ - that didn't have near the features of the AE700U)! I especially loved the lens shift feature - I need that feature!!! I may never come across one again - but if I win this one, I would be grateful and thankful! I doesn't hurt that it would actually be a major upgrade for me too (native 1080p projector)!!!!! If I did win this - I'd give my current projector to someone else who needed it (and it's in great condition).


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

i believe i'm qualified,as for my reasons for entering the givaway are my son got married and moved out,so i decdecided to box up everything he had left behind and sneak boxes into his trunk on visits,then i ripped out the closet and was left with a 10x13 room,been working on it for the past 12 months on and off due to work schedule,saving up and putting the HT puzzle together,this would be one of the last pieces.not that i would be completely done (who ever really is ?) so with that being said thanks again HTS for the awesome givaways!


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Throw my name into the hat as I believe I'm now qualified. If I were to win this beautiful projector I'd setup a 100" screen in the living room for my niece and nephew to enjoy while others can enjoy the 135" downstairs. The tiny 63" plasma needs to go ha. Thank you for your consideration and for all the hard work that goes into keeping this kick a** forum running!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I believe I am qualified and would like to enter. I'd love to win this projector because I am getting married soon and it would be a nice addition to our future home  I currently have a 46" lcd tv and winning a projector would be grand (my fiancee doesn't even have a tv!).

I'd hopefully convert one of the spare bedrooms into a theater room and use the projector there.

Anyway, good luck to all


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

please enter me into the drawing. 

my 57 " hitachi 1080i rptv stinks and this would be a tremendous upgrade!! 

this website is going to make me finish my basement. do you realize how much money your costing me sonnie??

dave


----------



## chmcke01 (Nov 26, 2013)

I believe I am now qualified.

I want this projector because we were able to add a home theater room to our house that is being built (should be done April or May) for very little cost and was even rolled in with the regular mortgage. 

However, I don't have a projector yet and will need one. I had a projector fund saving up to buy one but Christmas hit us harder than expected and we had to use most of it. So, if I won this I could have a projector by the time we are ready to move in to the new house whereas if I don't it will probably be close to next Christmas before I will have the money to buy even just a $500 projector.


----------



## Rubus (Dec 30, 2013)

I want to win this projector. I have wanted a projector for years but I couldn't come up with the cash quality A/V equipment demands. Panasonic is a great brand and I have no doubt this projector would be a great acquisition. I have worked hard to build my speaker system. I took a paper route to earn the money for parts. On movie night my family enjoys great audio. So great that it makes my small TV seem even smaller. The Panasonic PT-AE4000U would allow great audio to be matched with great video. In addition to providing a proper venue for movies, my wife and I would use it for public speaking. She often lectures on acupuncture and I on math education. Occasionally we are expected to lecture in rooms that are not equipped with proper video equipment. This projector is just what my family needs. Thank you for having this contest.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

I am in the home stretch building out my basement with a home theater/game room/bar. I can't wait to have it all done. I shelled out just about everything I could for my receiver, and got lucky with a great garage sale find on some speakers, and a projector is the last piece of the puzzle. I have never owned a TV, because I love the experience of watching everything on a projector. The last step completed in the basement was hanging 12' sheets of drywall to ensure that I wouldn't have any unnecessary seems to hide on the projection wall. This PJ would fit perfectly, so I'd be over the moon if I won. Thank you!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am qualified and would like to be entered in the drawing.
If I win I will purchase a screen and set this up at my son's home as an additional housewarming present.
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

I am qualified and would love to win! I have a plasma now but I've been eyeing the Panasonic PJ's for a while, specifically because of the lens memory feature. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Sonnie,
Can I please be entered? I am getting tired of trying to keep my Panasonic PT-AX100U running. I love Panasonic Projectors and would love to get the 8000 but it is out of my budget right now. I know you really take care of your stuff, so I know this projector would serve who ever get it for quite some time without problems. I think you are wonderful for even offering this to us on the forum. I would think you would be even more so if I won. LOL.. JK


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

I should be qualified now .... Would like to try projector out to see how it compares to my 73 inch Mits.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

I've always dreamed of the day of having my own projector and theater room. I've never had the space until now. Currently building a new home making a theater room a priority. I'm a complete newbie when it comes to this stuff, so this site is an unbelievable resource, and it would be unreal to win this giveaway and start off with a great projector. I'm starting from scratch, so having a projector would start me off on the right foot. 

Fingers Crossed


----------



## joed (Jul 30, 2013)

Sonnie,

I want and need your projector. I am starting my HT build and this was one of the projectors I was looking at. I would love to take this off your hand as well as any old cloths, tupperware, furniture and anything else you need hauled off. I also do yard work and windows if need be. Ha ha

Thanks for the opportunity.

Joe


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I am qualified and would like to be entered to win this Panasonic projector. I currently own an Epson HC-3020. I would like to do a comparison of the 2D performance, and maybe even start a discussion here at HTS. I would eventually install this in my parent's living room. They love movies and sports and would be thrilled to have a drop down big screen.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Please enter me into this drawing


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I would love to be entered in this giveaway, just sold my last projector, not buy choice but this would be a huge upgrade. Thanks again Sonnie and HTS


----------



## yluko (Dec 6, 2012)

I have qualified and happy to be a member of this sight now . First a little background on me to show how I would use it. I was a full time musician for about 10 years straight also doing some mixing, producing as well. My back started getting bad after about 8 years and I did less and less. It got to the point where I couldn't actively work or play or tour or anything. I laid in bed most of the days and read, it hurts to sit for long periods of time. It took 2 years to get a diagnosis. Fibryomyalga is the big thing and the bottom of my spine curves to the left a bit from a young age or birth defect but with the fibryo causes extreme back pain. About last years my knees started to go if I walk or excercize too much. There is no cure yet for fibryo just different meds and pain meds to help relieve the system I have good days and bad days and very susceptible to barometric pressure changes like headaches when its about to rain and like how old people can feel a storm coming in there bones I can feel that. Also I have hypermobility which is common in fibryo but they don't understand the connection yet which basically means all of my joints are super loose and I am super flexible which I thought was cool when I was younger but didn't realize that when I was older it would cause pain. Which is why my knees such now and my arm also falls out of its joint when I sleep. I am currently living in federal housing on state disability which is about 300$ a month income so family is helping me out and I am on the long dreaded wait list for a court date for federal disability.

I am not saying all of this out of pity, I am actually quite positive in many ways and am adjusting to it. I have gotten allot better at guitar because I can play while laying in bed so I am finally practicing the way I should have done when I was younger. I spend allot of time watching movies too as I have always been a big film buff as well as sci fi series like during the last three years I watched every single star trek episode from every series in a row. Now going through 24 and addicted to it. 

So if I win this project I actually have a few ideas of what do with it. We used to have a projector for our band(drummer owns it and lives half way across the country from me now) that we used to showing backing film, shots and graphics during our live set to add more to the show. I don't see myself able to tour again. I still try and produce and write new songs but I can only sit at the computer for so long. I hope to one day take my productions and maybe start doing a local show now and again and use the projector as film to accompany the music and do it more like a DJ type electronic set than a full band and me running around on stage. It's hard to work out and I have to take things slow but I have lost 70 lbs since I was diagnosed and weighed almost 300 that does take some strain off the body so I am already a bit better in some ways and keeping a positive outlook.

The other idea I had was I have a pure white wall, its actually pretty clinical white looking as I am living in what used to be a hospital so basically my apartment is an old patient room. When I am in bed I am looking at my 24 inch pc monitor across the room a bit to watch some streaming shows and different things and I would be amazing to project that on the wall instead so I can see it bigger. I also had the idea of trying to point it at the ceiling and see if that would work at all? I know it sounds strange but then my neck might not get so cramped up which happens when I watch for a long time in bed. Also I was thinking it might help me get some more production done easier since I can't sit for long but laying is better if I project my PC monitor to the wall, get a wireless mouse/keyboard setup maybe I can continue to write songs and work on music while laying in bed and save the hours I can sit at the keyboard for mixing in the proper stereo field of my speakers. Also its really hard for me to read notation while I am in bed for guitar if I could get the notation up on my pc and project that so I can lay in bed and practice learning new stuff and guitar tutorials instead of sitting at a pc trying to memorize things quickly then going to lay down to practice it and hope I remember it. Plus the obvious watch movies on it  So if I win I promise I would get allot of use out of it and my PC graphics card and my PS4 both have HDMI outs. 

best wishes to all


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have a winner... which will be announced in our February HTS Newsletter that should be sent out Sunday or Monday. 

Make sure you are subscribed!

This thread is closed, but you can still make comments in the original giveaway thread.


----------

